# Mag-lite Disassembly



## Beamshot (Sep 5, 2007)

How do you completely take apart a 3D Mag-lite?


----------



## stephenmadpotato (Sep 5, 2007)

How do you completely read an instruction manual?


----------



## Marduke (Sep 5, 2007)

stephenmadpotato said:


> How do you completely read an instruction manual?



They don't come with complete disassembly instructions (including switch, removal of retainer clip, etc.).


----------



## Marduke (Sep 5, 2007)

http://forums.securityinfowatch.com/showthread.php?t=3440

http://rivergum.net/page/48

http://www.takeitapart.net/archives/mag-lite-2d/


----------



## Beamshot (Sep 5, 2007)

Marduke Thanks that is what I was looking for!


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to CPF 

Remove the head of the Maglite.

Remove the tailcap.

Remove the rubber switch cover. (Wash and dry your hands to help get a grip on the switch cover. Pinch and rotate the cover while pulling on it. It comes out fairly easy and also is not difficult to reinstall).

Insert a 5/64" or 2mm hex wrench into the center of the switch plunger. Loosen the set screw that holds the switch assembly in place. (Trust me, it's there, but you never see it). Once the switch is loose, let it drop through the bottom of the tube.

You can use the same wrench to disassemble the switch itself. Just be sure to pay attention to the placement of the two endcaps, spring and other components so you can reassemble it.

I think there is info on Mag's site of all the components.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 6, 2007)

+ 1 

for this info !

:twothumbs

_


----------



## Patriot (Sep 6, 2007)

stephenmadpotato said:


> How do you completely read an instruction manual?


 
Not a very helpful response for a new CPF member dude.... :thumbsdow


Sorry about that Beamshot. As you can see from the other posts, most people around here are much more helpful than the person who replied first. Also a warm welcome to you here at CPF


----------



## djblank87 (Sep 6, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> Not a very helpful response for a new CPF member dude.... :thumbsdow
> 
> 
> Sorry about that Beamshot. As you can see from the other posts, most people around here are much more helpful than the person who replied first. Also a warm welcome to you here at CPF


 
I must agree:

Being sarcastic is one thing and can be fun at times. But answering a question with such a response that imposes the idea that you are trying to belittle someone, it is just rude. I believe you intentions were different, probably just for fun but sometimes you have to ease off. Some people might not understand the humor behind your statement.


----------



## ricecookery (Feb 17, 2009)

EvilLithiumMan said:


> Welcome to CPF
> 
> Remove the head of the Maglite.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for that ELM. I followed your directions and fixed all my "broken" Maglites. At first, none of the switches worked and I thought I had to buy new ones. Well, after taking apart each flashlite, disassembling and then reassembling the switches, now they all work.

Who knew it was that easy to do.


----------



## buickid (Feb 17, 2009)

Don't forget, Mags have a lifetime warranty!


----------



## asfaltpiloot (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's a pdf file from Maglite.
It's a step by step guide.

http://www.maglite.com/pdf/CustServ/CD_switch_repair_8_0411222004324362.pdf


----------



## 97guns (Feb 18, 2009)

djblank87 said:


> I must agree:
> 
> Being sarcastic is one thing and can be fun at times. But answering a question with such a response that imposes the idea that you are trying to belittle someone, it is just rude. I believe you intentions were different, probably just for fun but sometimes you have to ease off. Some people might not understand the humor behind your statement.


 

ive gotten the cold shoulder here asking some newbie/stupid questions too but there are more than enough good guys around to offset them. nice to see helpfull resonses to the question, ive got several mags myself and didnt know how to dissassemble either. thanks !!!!!


----------



## Burgess (Feb 18, 2009)

to *97guns* --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !


:welcome:



And to* asfaltpiloot* --

Thank you for that PDF Link !

:twothumbs

_


----------



## DonShock (Feb 19, 2009)

You might find these exploded diagram photos helpful also:

MagC switch assembly: 

 (click for full resolution photo)

MagD switch assembly: 

 (click for full resolution photo)


----------



## beerwax (May 1, 2011)

thankyou evillithiumman


----------



## LED_astray (May 1, 2011)

Someone should also mention some of the newer Mags have been delivered with a set screw that requires a Torx T8 driver (w/a very skinny shaft) instead of the older 5/64" hex driver. (You should be able to search. Lots of discussion when it first started showing up, about a year ago?)


----------



## stretch3144 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi all,

My first post here. I found this site after much use of British Blades, and have become a little addicted to all things bright and shiny.

I have an old 2D Maglite (without a "D" in the serial number). It has become very dirty after years of abuse in the home and car, and I have decided to give it a good clean, and replace the bulb with a Terralux LED jobbie.

However, after following the instructions on this site, I am unable to budge the switch unit inside the tube. I have completely loosened the grub screw with a 2mm allen key but the switch will not come free.

Should I resort to using force and hit it with a screwdriver and hammer? Or is there another solution?

I also have a pair of Solarforce L2s; a Surefire E2 Executive; a Halcyon HID divelight and a MagCharger.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 21, 2011)

stretch3144, the older, pre 2001 D mags have a retainer ring in the head that has to be loosened.

Bill


----------



## stretch3144 (Jun 22, 2011)

Bullzeyebill said:


> stretch3144, the older, pre 2001 D mags have a retainer ring in the head that has to be loosened.
> 
> Bill



Thanks, Bill. I found the threaded ring and have loosened it off as far as it will go with needle-nose pliers. It seems to be stuck behind a grub screw and won't come out. The grub screw inside the switch has been fully loosened too. Not sure how to proceed now - have tried to push it out from the bottom but it will not budge.

My intention was to convert this old 2D Mag into a ROP with a Pelican Big D bulb, and a pair of 18650 cells.

Any further help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 23, 2011)

Try pulling it out through the head.

Bill


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 23, 2011)

Apparently it is a snap ring and sort of difficult to remove. Use a needle nose plyers. I need to dig out my pre 2001 D mag and look at it if I can find it.

Bill


----------



## dabineri (Dec 21, 2011)

One reason for wanting to disassemble a maglite is because the batteries have leaked and become stuck in place (I have a 4 D LED). Removing the switch is now not possible so one needs to be able to remove the spring clip in the head. This is the one critical operation not described here. Can anyone help with this part of the disassembly?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## HotWire (Dec 21, 2011)

If your Maglite has a spring clip it can be removed by putting a small screwdriver under one end and lifting it out of the slot that it's in. I've also read that a butter knife is the perfect tool. Never tried that. I've removed several with a screwdriver used as a lever. It's also possible to snag the end of the ring with a length of wire and pull it out. You could clean out the battery section and run a brake cylinder hone through the light to clean it up inside.


----------



## ozrj (Mar 13, 2016)

LED_astray said:


> Someone should also mention some of the newer Mags have been delivered with a set screw that requires a Torx T8 driver (w/a very skinny shaft) instead of the older 5/64" hex driver. (You should be able to search. Lots of discussion when it first started showing up, about a year ago?)



Thanks for the instructions, and especially for this additional information!
I have a 5D Mag, latest model, and been trying a number of allen keys, including 2mm (same as 5/64"), and get no traction. I haven't got a T8, but found that even a T6 head doesn't fit through the little hole that's there. Am I missing something, or has the mechanism been changed again?

EDIT: The link to the instructions on the Maglite site gives a "404 not found" error, and the instructions for my model don't even show the switch unit, so I guess it's not considered user-serviceable anymore. /EDIT


----------



## apete2 (Mar 14, 2016)

You can get the T7 in the precision screwdriver set from Advance Auto Parts.

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/...16/9010595-P?navigationPath=L1*14924|L2*15040

There was a large thread about this in the incan section a way back.


----------



## ozrj (Mar 15, 2016)

apete2 said:


> You can get the T7 in the precision screwdriver set from Advance Auto Parts.
> 
> http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/autocraft-10-pc-precision-screwdriver-set-ac416/9010595-P?navigationPath=L1*14924|L2*15040


http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/...16/9010595-P?navigationPath=L1*14924|L2*15040

Thank you for the pointer, apete2. They don't want to do business with me because I'm in Australia, but I'll probably be able to find something similar here.



> There was a large thread about this in the incan section a way back.



I found this thread: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?275264-new-set-screw-tool-for-Mag-D-switch

Interesting read. What a d*** move by Mag.


----------



## LeanBurn (Mar 15, 2016)

I simply used YouTube to take apart and put back together, the pause feature is handy.


----------



## apete2 (Mar 15, 2016)

The problem is most Torx drivers have a fatter shaft and a narrower tip. If you want to use a T8, the shaft will need to be ground down.


----------



## ozrj (Mar 16, 2016)

apete2 said:


> The problem is most Torx drivers have a fatter shaft and a narrower tip. If you want to use a T8, the shaft will need to be ground down.



Yes, unfortunately I don't have the tools to do that. Just ordered a replacement switch assembly, but that doesn't come with the original tool. I've also ordered replacement grub screws with Allen head, and will try to get the existing one out by whatever means do the job, starting with a 2mm blade screwdriver.


----------



## Mrbobb (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Mag-lite Disassembly NEWER D-series*

OMG, looking for simple instructions to service the Maglite online drove me mad, most are outdated stuff and has to do with updating the incandescent to LED and of course the old incandescent bulb is EASY to remove, not my D-series LED! I have a recent? Maglite 2D LED purchased from Home Depot, part ST2D016. The serial number starts with a D. The bulb can only be removed by removing the entire switch assembly via a Torx T7 thin wrench. Am a little disappointed the old bulb and my new bulb are not exactly the same but that's another story. Don't buy the standard 2D BTW, buy the 2D PRO, a whiter and purer light, just shop around for best prices.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 6, 2016)

*Re: Mag-lite Disassembly NEWER D-series*

whoa man..taking apart a factory LED D Mag is some work. Having 25+ D Mags myself I would skip the headache and just go buy one of the new 3rd Gen XML2 Mags. What exactly are you trying to do change the LED? If so save yourself the time and get a 3rd Gen yes they are that good.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Mag-lite Disassembly NEWER D-series*



Mrbobb said:


> The bulb can only be removed by removing the entire switch assembly via a Torx T7 thin wrench.



*T7 may work too but Torx T8 is more accurate and correct size.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?275264-new-set-screw-tool-for-Mag-D-switch*


----------

